# Threebond plastic repair kit...any good?



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I'm still trying to find a product suitable to repair the cracked ABS shower tray in my MH. A client in the fibreglass business suggested I use G4 Damp Seal as a bonding agent then apply fibreglass from below. Seems wierd!

I then stumbled across THREEBOND PLASTIC REPAIR KIT and wondered whether anyone had ever used it and whether it might be suitable to repair a cracked shower tray from underneath.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it will depend very much on whether it will stick to ABS Hymer. :? 

I had a bit of a problem with mine and the workshop at the dealer's had to use some "special stuff" because no ordinary sealer would stick adequately (to what I think must also be ABS).

Not a lot of help I'm afraid, except to suggest that a call to your dealer might get the info you need.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Slightly off topic. I sustained a few cracks in my rear bumper, those French trees jumping out behind me!

I have taken the bumper off and taken it into a plastic repairer's workshop.
His method is to 'V' out the cracks and plastic weld them. 
I collect the bumper later today and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently used a solvent called Polyweld to glue sheets of ABS together and it worked very well. I bought from eBay, the link is

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220330830330

I used the medium gap filling version. There is also a large gap filling one. This company seems to be a manufacturer - the bottle says Starloc in Runcorn, tel. 01928 560044.

Kees


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

If you need a supplier for ABS sheet, I bought mine from R S Components ( rs-online.com ) part number 681-609, one sheet 1220mm x 610mm x 3mm thick is £27-60. If you go the solvent route then I think you wil have to stick ABS to ABS.

Kees


----------

